# Operation help Gerards



## mike taylor (Dec 26, 2013)

If you have not voted for Gerards please do so he's running behind in votes . He's going for breeder of the year . Have you seen his turtles come on we can't let him lose . We are TFO let's help him win ! Post the link Gerards !!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 26, 2013)

post the link and I will vote [TURTLE]


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 26, 2013)

We need to get Gerards or a mod to post the link I don't know how . I Would like to see him win .
Help operation Help Gerards 
By pisting the link please .


----------

